# Some questions about Orange Lake



## douga (Nov 20, 2006)

I am going to be staying at Orange Lake in January for three weeks. I have a few questions for the OLCC experts who have been great to answer questions on this forum.

1. I will have my granddaughter aged 5 with us and would like to stay in the tennis villas if possible so we would be able to walk to all the pools etc.
Is it possible to request that area in advance? 
2.I have a Saturday check-in and a 6/8 two bedroom. what areas might I expect to get if they don't take requests?
3. Where can I find out more info on the new park--river??
4. I will be taking my laptop. I understand there is a charge for local calls. Does anyone have the AOL access number that I would call. 
5. Is there a time limit on the local calls?
6. How easy is it to get to disney from OLCC? Do they have a shuttle and if so, does anyone know the cost.
7. How good are they in making sure that you get the same unit for the full three weeks? 
thanks in advance
doug


----------



## JLB (Nov 20, 2006)

1.  Good luck.  Generally, reports are that they don't honor requests unless you are an owner.  Occasionally someone reports that they did.  They have never honored mine.

2.  There's several possibilities but the most likely would be one of the original golf villas.  They are in the process of refurbishing them and have about 100 of 800 done.

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22310

3. http://www.orangelake.com/

4-6:  I don't take my computer on vacation.  All in our party have cell phones.  Despite that someone in our group used the phone at least once, because we had one of those #(^$#*( 80-cent charges.  That meant I had to pay it, which made the Express Checkout more like 45 minutes.  $()$#$%*%

7.  Reports of that vary also.  The last time we were there I met some folks there for five weeks and they had to move every week.  A couple weeks ago I talked to a couple who are going to be there 14 weeks, nine consecutive in the same unit.  The latter are owners and know someone in reservations.

OL is the most talked about resort.  If you use the Search function you can probably find just about any topic you want.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?searchid=427070


----------



## gjw007 (Nov 20, 2006)

douga said:
			
		

> 4. I will be taking my laptop. I understand there is a charge for local calls. Does anyone have the AOL access number that I would call.
> 5. Is there a time limit on the local calls?
> 6. How easy is it to get to disney from OLCC? Do they have a shuttle and if so, does anyone know the cost.


5.  Actually there is no charge for local calls but OLCC is in the Orlando area code and not Kissimmee so calls to Kissimmee have a charge.  It makes it hard to understand that there is a charge to the Publix store just outside OLCC but not to downtown Orlando but the different is in which area exchange they are in.  Use an AOL access number for Orlando and you should be okay.  I use Netzero and Orlando and never had a charge.

6.  Very easy to get to Disney and yes they have a shuttle but they charge per person and you are at the mercy of the schedule of the shuttle.  Maybe this map will help, http://www.kissimmee-us192.com/map/map1/kiss192map1.htm#1btm

7.  Depends on the season and how busy the resort is as there are various responses that people haven't gotten the unit for multiple weeks and others have.  I have had to move when staying multiple weeks but I have also stayed in the same unit as well.

What information are you looking for about River Island?  Here are some pictures of the pool that I took in May, http://users.adelphia.net/~gjw007/RI/Pool.htm.  Also, here are some pictures of the remodel golf villas, http://users.adelphia.net/~gjw007/WV/WV.htm


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 20, 2006)

When we were there they gave us a list of phone numbers that were local calls.  Be sure to ask for it. No Charges.  We use People PC for dialup on our laptop while traveling.


----------



## Mel (Nov 21, 2006)

1. You can request in advance, but you probably won't get your request.  Particularly since Tennis Villas is a small percentage of the resort.  Owner returning during their use week are given thier own unit, when available, but otherwise there are no guarantees.

Even if you do get Tennis Villas, that doesn't put you withing walking distance of all the pools - there are not such units given the size of the resort.

2. Given that the majority of OLCC units are 2BR/2BA sleep 8, you could be in any area of the resort.  Keep in mind that each area has its benefits too.  The original Golf Villas are older, but most recently updated.  They are the quietest units, as they are single-story buildings spread around the main golf course.  North Village is newer, but hasn't had major renovations yet, so there may be more wear and tear.  East Village is newer yet, but farther from the main West Village clubhouse (and closer to the new River Island area).  These are multi-story building, as are the Tennis Villas.  Thus expect more noise as you might in an apartment building, with the shared corridors, and people staying above and/or below your unit.

4/5 - as others have already stated, local calls ARE free, but you need to understand what a local call is.  OLCC has an Orlando exchange, so Orlando calls are free.  Kissimme calls are not.  There should be a "tent card" in the unit listing which exchanges are free to call.  Can't guarantee, but these numbers appear to be AOL's Orlando #'s : 641-4265, 641-4266, 648-9688.  Check to make sure 641 and 648 are "local" calls.


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 21, 2006)

Mel, just so you know, the North Village units were given soft goods upgrades this year.  All have new paint, carpeting, bedding, furniture, drapes, decorations, etc.   The only thing that has not been changed out is the plumbing and appliances.  

The tennis villas were re done in 05.  

The east village units are definitely starting to show wear now.  It amazes me how hard people can be on a unit.


----------



## crisby (Nov 21, 2006)

Vickie, I agree that people are hard on the units, but also, I think everyone should be reporting every little problem they find to the maintenance department. If people don't tell them what is wrong, they won't know that things need fixing. The problems start to add up, and then someone reports that the resort is run down. 

We are all owners and we all need to contribute to the upkeep of the resorts by reporting maintenance issues.

Chris


----------



## lawgs (Nov 21, 2006)

*off topic but related to upkeep...*

crisby

notice in your sig that you have carriage hills as a TS ownership

what kind of shape is Carriage Ridge Resort in?

we just got a great deal on a two bedroom for easter week

any pointers we need to know???

thanks in advance


----------



## Mel (Nov 22, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> The east village units are definitely starting to show wear now.  It amazes me how hard people can be on a unit.



That's my point - The units in the best shape will always be the ones most recently upgraded.  North Village has had soft goods upgraded, but still has the older appliances.  West Village has reached the age to have the complete overhaul.  While some may look to stay in East Village because they are newer, they will find the other "older" areas to be in better shape.

It's not much different from buying a house - New houses may have the bells and whistles, but an older house that is well cared for can be an excellent find, may be better located, and may be in a quieter more established neighborhood.  The reason the East Village units (and now RI) are different is because people buying new timeshares today have different needs than those who purchased 20 years ago, when the resort first opened.  I still prefer the older units, and can't stand the thought of staying in an 8-story building at Orange Lake.


----------



## JLB (Nov 22, 2006)

Melinda:

To be fair, according to recent OL enewsletter, only about 100 of 800 Golf Villas have been updated.  They are shooting to have 200 done by first quarter, 2007.  The rest are to be done over the next 4 years @ approximately 200 per year.

So, the odds are still of getting one that has not been updated, and the updating process will be ongoing for quite some time.

At least according to OL.

I could canvas, door-to-door, Christmas week, and report back on the exact number that have been updated.   



			
				Mel said:
			
		

> The original Golf Villas are older, but most recently updated.


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 22, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> To be fair, according to recent OL enewsletter, only about 100 of 800 Golf Villas have been updated. They are shooting to have 200 done by first quarter, 2007. The rest are to be done over the next 4 years @ approximately 200 per year.



To be fair Jim, is to correct your misleading statement.   That information is about the new golf villa redesign Jim.  That's the problem with reading an OL newsletter when your not an owner.  It's easy to get confused.   

The golf villas have been receiving soft good upgrades every 6 years since their beginning.  My brother's golf villa received a total gutting 3 years ago to the bare concrete floor.   The villas that have already been gutted will be placed towards the end of the list for the total makeover.


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 22, 2006)

I totally agree with reporting malfunctioning problems Chris.  On my multiple visits each year, I always take an inventory of my unit.  On my last trip, I sat out some pots and pans that I felt should be replaced as they looked pretty bad.  Not that I cook on vacation, mind you!  

My earlier post was referring to how badly some people treat furniture, carpeting, etc.  My opinion is that guests/owner/renter's/whomever, should be charged for any damage they do to a unit while there.


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 22, 2006)

Mel, my brother prefers the golf villas as well.  I'm sure there are many owners like both of you that love the charm of the single story golf villas.

That's the beauty of our resort.  If your a highrise person, we have it.  If your a single story person, we have it.  If you want hustle bustle we have it.  If you want peace and quiet.....we got that too.


----------



## 3kids4me (Nov 22, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> To be fair Jim, is to correct your misleading statement.   That information is about the new golf villa redesign Jim.  That's the problem with reading an OL newsletter when your not an owner.  It's easy to get confused.



Wow...perhaps there could have been a more respectful way to say this?

I'll give it a try:

"Hi Jim.  The information from that newsletter actually refers to the golf villa redesign, not general upgrades, which have all been done on the golf villas."

(Whether or not someone is an owner of course has no bearing on their ability to understand a newsletter.)

With all due respect Vicki, it's just so condescending.  Why do it unless you want to get into another scuffle?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 22, 2006)

I was also taken aback by Vickie's comments.  There is nothing wrong with JLB getting the newsletter, since it is available for anyone to subscribe, at least it was the last time I looked, or even cared to look.  I wonder how many owners have this information as their only resource?  Probably many of them, especially those who never see their units but trade them instead.  

Defending the resort against all criticisms is a job you have taken on for yourself, Vickie.  No one would miss your rude remarks to all of us who disagree.


----------



## JLB (Nov 22, 2006)

My offer to canvas the 800 Golf Villas Christmas week, to really nail this down, still stands.  

As does the balance of my posts in this thread.  :ignore:

And yes, I get confused easily.  I guess it goes with being *long in the tooth.*


----------



## chap7 (Nov 22, 2006)

Assuming JLB correctly relayed what was written, it appears that it is the OL enewsletter that was misleading (or poorly written.)  Perhaps you should look into that since you are obviously someone who has a lot of influence over there.  Also, you would have more credibility it your posts did not come across as so arrogant and obnoxious.


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 22, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> I wonder how many owners have this information as their only resource? Probably many of them, especially those who never see their units but trade them instead.



Cindy, all owners are snail mailed a publication each quarter with loads of resort information.  They also have the opportunity to receive a monthly email publication as well.


----------



## crisby (Nov 22, 2006)

*Carriage Ridge to Canada section*

crisby
notice in your sig that you have carriage hills as a TS ownership
what kind of shape is Carriage Ridge Resort in?
we just got a great deal on a two bedroom for easter week
any pointers we need to know???
thanks in advance

Lawgs:

I have copied your question into the Canada section, so I could give you a complete response without being too far off topic here.

Chris


----------



## Steve (Nov 22, 2006)

*Another Orange Lake thread turns negative*

As the Florida moderator, I feel the need to point out that this thread has gotten quite personal.  There is bad blood among the posters here that goes back years, but it needs to stop spilling over into the public forums here on TUG.  

Instead of giving individual posters warnings or "time outs", maybe we should just ban all discussions about Orange Lake.  I'm only semi-kidding.  No other resort on the entire BBS stirs up anywhere near as much controversy...nor as many petty and unpleasant posts...as Orange Lake.   

It all seriousness, it does a disservice to Orange Lake to keep having these feuds.  It also does a disservice to TUG...and I am tired of it.  This thread is closed.

Steve
Florida Moderator


----------

